# anyone???



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

is anyone catching any eyes??
caught one tonight that was all milked out.. have they already spawned and we missed it?
was at maple dam tonight and water temp was 60 degrees..

if anyone is catching any please post..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been told by many people that the maple dam is done for the spring....I guess it peaked during the middle of last week? Warden Sunday said nobody has been catching much. (All hearsay, then again....when isn't it  )

We got sick of "waiting" on our dams and moved downriver last night (Red). Didn't get out until 45 minutes before sundown. Needless to say I wish we'd gotten there sooner. We picked up 4 walleyes, the first one within a minute of putting out my line. Missed a heck of a lot more. When the sun dropped the catfish took over.

Hopefully we'll be able to get out there again tonight before the rain hits.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

do you mind a tag along?
lol..
i cant find these things anywhere.
i need 3 more for a meal
lol..
let me know


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have been fishing the Red in the Wahpeton area since ice-out and have done very well. Each time I go out I catch at least 5 eyes. I go down to the river when ever I get a chance. I also caught alot of nice fat Northern Pike before they spawned out.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

if anyone would like a fishin buddy, let me know.

dont know much abouty the river or really where to go.
have only caught 2 keepers in the last 6 days.
would like to get a couple more, but its hard not knowing much..

i can fish any night after 4:30 pm..

please help a fisherman in need..lol..


----------

